# [Jun 20, 2012] Farmageddon Records Music Festival (West Yellowstone, MT)



## Matt Derrick (Jun 5, 2012)

From the Farmageddon Records Facebook page:

We're gearing up for the first annual Farmageddon Records Music Festival! The festival will be held in the small town of West Yellowstone Montana, bordering one of the most beautiful destinations on earth, Yellowstone National Park! This year there will be three full days of music! The festival website is currently under construction and will be up soon! We'll continue to keep you posted! If you have any questions just send us a message!

http://www.newrootsorder.com/
https://www.facebook.com/farmageddonrecordsmusicfestival#


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 5, 2012)

I met a lot of these kids when I worked at Yellowstone in 2010. They're really great people, and I wish I could make it to this festival! A lot of people are talking about going to this, I believe that The Devil Makes Three is going to be playing...


----------



## menu (Jun 6, 2012)

the devil makes three is not playing.


----------



## menu (Jun 6, 2012)

but a hell of a line up either way. a lot of really talented acts that arent all that big yet. its gonna be awesome.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 6, 2012)

menu said:


> the devil makes three is not playing.


 
oh really? my bad. i could have sworn i read that somewhere. where's the lineup? im having trouble finding it.


----------



## menu (Jun 8, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...28407419.49855.100001191117220&type=1&theater

this is the poster. although there might be some bands not on there that are gonna be there. I dont know how revised this is. I have the roster with times and all that somewhere. Ill find it


----------



## menu (Jun 8, 2012)

there more info in general on that website. and I know Darren (one of the guys putting it together) will help ya if ya need info. or hit me up.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## zephyr23 (Jun 9, 2012)

how much does it coast


----------



## menu (Jun 10, 2012)

I payed 75 for the 3 day pass and my camping/parking spot.


----------

